# Powder from Kirkwood



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Weekend powder uploads...Enjoy.

Paolo Mi - YouTube


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Weekend powder uploads...Enjoy.
> 
> Paolo Mi - YouTube


I wish my ankle was healed


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Me too bro! How are you? 

Going again Sunday...but all the family wants to come along...:yahoo::dizzy:
contrasting emotions...I'll have to teach riding to my daughter and wait for my wife on planks, while at the same time not loose sight of my son jumping everything he can ride on.

Not more than few inches to look forward to...but enough for a fix...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be up there but just milling around 7800 while the fiancee rides. 

Should be riding next weekend though.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Little shot from sunday. Better than expected...4" of fluff over hardpack.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Houston...we have a small system passing over the bay now...finally some fresh. :yahoo:


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Sick Powder!*

That looks like soooo much fun! I've never gotten to ride powder like that before. Someday.... someday.


----------

